# Sex my leuc and azureus please



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought the leuc and was told it is 2 to 3 years old. The azureus should be about the same age. Sorry about the bad pics, I could not get a good picture of them in a ff cup and they wouldn't stay still for me.
















































Thanks, Curtis


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Curtis,

If I had to guess, it looks like both of the frogs are female. However, if the leuc was a little bit on the chubby side, it could be a male, and the azureus seems a bit on the small side for a 2-3 year old (or you have huge hands).

Below are some links to articles on how to visually sex dart frogs. They include pictures and such, so it might be easier to look at them, then observe the frogs in person.


Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs
Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Zach, my hands are on the large side but that is the azureus hunkering down, it is normally standing tall and off the ground and looking almost twice that size. The Leuc is as small as the pictures make it look though, I was thinking male because of how small it is but it is kinda on the portly side so I am torn on what it is, I have only had them a couple months, but I have heard no call from either one. I will check out the website but if anybody else has any guesses I would appreciate it.

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

The Leuc looks like a female to me, too. Not sure about the other one.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

The pics are not working for me. I can't see them. All I see in place of the photos are "Click the image to open in full size".


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think Leuc on the left is male and Leuc on the right is female.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Azureus is female and the luec is pretty fat to guess accurately at (for me)...try playing a leuc call from youtube and see what happens


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Play this vid for you leuc it always gets the male calling after about 10 mins of it Video


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

frogface said:


> I think Leuc on the left is male and Leuc on the right is female.


He only has 1 leuc 

The Azureus looks just like my female, so I'd say female!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That is a very cool video.

He's right, the most reliable way to sex them is to try to get the male to call, If it doesn't call, after several attempts and its body shape continues to look more plump, then it's likely a female.



c81kennedy said:


> Play this vid for you leuc it always gets the male calling after about 10 mins of it Video


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, the leuc has actually fattened up quite a bit since I made this thread. I still haven't heard any calls but I will try the video and see what happens. 

Thanks, Curtis


----------

